# TECH: MKIII & MKIV engine specs



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Engine Code: ABA

Displacement 2.0L (1984cc)
Cylinders 4
Valves per cylinder 2
Bore diameter 82.5 mm (3.25 in.)
Stroke 92.8 mm (3.65 in.)
Compression Ratio 9.9:1~10:1
Fuel and ignition system
-1993-1995 Bosch Motronic M2.9
-1996-1999 Bosch Motronic M5.9
Horsepower 115 @ 5,400 rpm
Torque 122 ft-lb @ 3,200 rpm
Oil Capacity w/filter 4.2 qt. (4.0 liters)
Manual Transmission 020


Models with this engine:
- 1993-1999 Jetta
- 1993-1999 Golf/GTi
- 1995-1999 Cabrio
- 1995-1996 Passat










Engine Code: AEG, AVH, AZG

Displacement 2.0L (1984cc)
Cylinders 4
Valves per cylinder 2
Bore diameter 82.5 mm (3.25 in.)
Stroke 92.8 mm (3.65 in.)
Compression Ratio 10:1
*Fuel and ignition system [b/]
-AEG Bosch Motronic M5.9.2
-AVH, AZG Bosch Motronic ME 7.5
Horsepower 115 @ 5,200 rpm
Torque 122 ft-lb @ 2,600 rpm
Oil Capacity w/filter 4.2 qt. (4.0 liters)
Manual Transmission 02J

Models with this engine:
- 1999.5-current Jetta
- 1999.5-current Golf/GTi
- 1999.5-current Cabrio
- 1998-current New Beetle










__________________________________________________ _____________________

MEW MKVI 2.0

Type 2.0L, 4 cylinder, in-line, multipoint injection
Bore 3.25 in / 82.5 mm
Stroke 3.7 in / 92.8mm
Displacement 120.9in3 / 1981cc
Compression Ratio 10,3:1
Horsepower (SAE) @ rpm 115hp @ 5200 (85 kW @5200)
Maximum torque, 125.39 lb/ft @ 4000 rpm (170 Nm @ 4000 rpm)
Fuel Requirement Regular unleaded
Firing Order 1-3-4-2

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ENGINE DESIGN

Arrangement Front mounted, transverse
Cylinder Block Cast iron
Crank Shaft Cast iron, five main bearings
Cylinder Head Aluminum alloy, cross flow
Valve Train Camshaft, chain driven with automatic tensioner, two valves per cylinder, double coil valve springs
Cooling System Water cooled, water pump, cross flow radiator, double electric PWM controlled radiator fan
Lubrication internal gear pump, chain driven, oil cooler
Fuel / Air Supply Sequential multi-point fuel injection (Motronic)
Emissions ULEV2 EPA Federal Emissions Concept, OBD II, ORVR (On-board Refueling Vapor Recovery), EVAP (enhanced evaporation system) standards for USA, 3-way catalytic converter. Two oxygen sensors for ULEV2*


----------

